# Bur Dubai - Venues?



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

The company have me holed up in Bur Dubai for a month until I find someplace to live - does anyone live down this neck of the woods and have any suggestions for drinking venues? I went along to see ZU2 at the Irish Village last night, that was pretty good fun. Any suggestions a little closer to Downtown would be greatly appreciated as I am going stir crazy...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you mean Bur Dubai or Downtown? They are totally different areas. You will need to clarify before anyone can help.

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Trusty said:


> The company have me holed up in Bur Dubai for a month until I find someplace to live - does anyone live down this neck of the woods and have any suggestions for drinking venues? I went along to see ZU2 at the Irish Village last night, that was pretty good fun. Any suggestions a little closer to Downtown would be greatly appreciated as I am going stir crazy...


With Taxis being so cheap don't limit yourself to just down in Bur Dubai. It only takes about 30mns to get up to the Marina, 20mins to get to Madinat Jumeira and about 10mins to get up to Crown Plaza. We will be going out on Thurs 13th / Fri 14th so if you want to come along PM with your number and I'll give you the details.

Boston Bar is in your neck of the wood and that's a nice bar but it depends what you're looking for really, you may want a traditional pub or a trendy wine bar 

HTH


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Bur Dubai, sports = goodfellas, knocking shop = Rock bottom, whore house = yorks, imperial suites, jockeys, TGITs.... Music = music room or sea view hotel. Irish bar = waxy's (great breakfasts on fridays too)

That should keep you in trouble for a while....


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Andy,
do you mean TGIF ? Lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No, TGIT's in the astoria hotel, thank god it's thursdays - I wouldn't expect you to know of such places.....


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for clarification...)

what makes you think that I should not know such places ?
I've only been here 2 weeks though...but anyway...
looking forward to join the crowd for some drinks soonish as I am still busy with all administrative crap and settling in...

Have a good evening
Lenochka


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Bur Dubai, sports = goodfellas, knocking shop = Rock bottom, whore house = yorks, imperial suites, jockeys, TGITs.... Music = music room or sea view hotel. Irish bar = waxy's (great breakfasts on fridays too)
> 
> That should keep you in trouble for a while....


Andy, that is awesome & I loved the classifications... I am literally a stones throw from Music Room so will be checking that place out for sure (the jockey place looked very shady when I walked past the other night...not the sort of place I would venture in alone me thinks!).

Crazy, I will PM you my #, look forward to getting in with some ppl who know the good places. I have no intention of restricting myself to this area, was out in Madinat Mina A Salam last night.

Do ppl do things like ATV trips at the weekend?

Thanks all for the input...


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

I did one of the touristy desert safari's last weekend, which included bouncing around the sand dunes in a 4x4 and then some nighttime quad biking, and it was so much fun. 

There are places that do dedicated quad biking tours (there's even an overnight one, which would be wicked). I don't know if that's what you mean by ATV trips?

If it is, I would be well up for it.


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

nomadic said:


> I did one of the touristy desert safari's last weekend, which included bouncing around the sand dunes in a 4x4 and then some nighttime quad biking, and it was so much fun.
> 
> There are places that do dedicated quad biking tours (there's even an overnight one, which would be wicked). I don't know if that's what you mean by ATV trips?
> 
> If it is, I would be well up for it.


Nighttime quad biking sounds awesome, that is what I was talking about & would be interested in taking a look at that if you have their info/prices.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Night-time quad biking is one of the most dangerous things you can do here, apart from being inherrantly un-stable (high centre of gravity etc.), and the operators having no insurance (usually), and if you crash it's unlikely your health insurance will cover you either.

Think about the risks, weigh it up in your mind, then enjoy, but please, be safe.


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

I will get it and start a dedicated thread on here when I do.

Following my mate and a guide sliding around the tracks between sand dunes, with just the moon and small headlights to shine the way, was so much fun. I'd never done quadbiking before, have you? It felt a bit like snowboarding, as you can slide and chuck them around and they've very forgiving. Apparently they are very dangerous if you're going up and down steep dunes though, very easy to tip and have the thing falling on you.

Anyway, I'll look into all the options this weekend


----------

